# Sling Bow No Really



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Hiya, I quit slingshots in 1951. You know the willow branch/inertube bands. Marriage and a new career field left no time for fun. Then in 1965 I saw a neat plastic slingshot called Sling Bow with tubular rubbers in a sporting goods store. Tho it was not intended for arrows. I set up a trap in my garage and shot from the end of the driveway. I got quite good and loved the tubes. They last a long time. Then a new assignment and the slingshot had to go again. I got it out this summer and bought some new tubes. I couldn't hit a bull evan. Then, thank goodness I found your forum and saw all the discussion about flat bands. I downloaded Bill Hays' patriot template and bought some .030 rubber. Wow what a difference. All the marbles went in the same place and I was cutting soda cans in half long before the pull tab broke. So the modification. I made square blocks out of ABS plastic for the limbs and my favorite attachment clips. I super glue 60 grit sand paper on the blocks and inside the clips. The bands never slip and I can change in 30 seconds per limb. I usually use longer screws in the threaded clips so I can install Nyloc nuts to cover the ends of the screws and use them for knobs to turn the screw from the back with fingers. I also use a short 1/8" roll pin in the clip so the clip does not turn out of position. Slip in the end of the band, bend it over the end of the limb and hold while I turn the knob till snug. I then cinch the screws tight. I have before and pictures if they upload properly.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I found one at an old gummer's garage sale & picked it up for $1. They are nice shooters.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I had one of those Webber Sling Bows about 45 years ago but lost it when I was a youngster. Last June I found one at an antique store so I had to buy it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

They were great slingshots for sure, I don't use mine now, but it was one of my faves ;- )

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice Classic! You have done well to hang on to that.


----------

